# Meet Mollie



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Meet Mollie our newest AMA rescue. She was a stray and no one claimed this sweet girl. We are not sure of her age but probably between 
7-10 y.o.. She weighs 8lbs and is very sweet, sits on laps and gives kisses. Walks great on a leash and knows to jump in the car and sit on a doggie car seat. She was someones beloved pet and this always breaks my heart for them and her. She is at the groomers now getting the matted hair off her. She looks curley, but its just all matted. She is in good weight though, so hasnt been on the streets for very long. 
I have a new foster home in San Diego, Calif. caring for her.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless her!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a precious little girl:wub: I hope she gets a forever home soon


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

too many malts coming into care - so sad. But, we are so glad that molly is going to have a great foster home.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Awww, cute! :wub: 

The name has a special meaning to me, too. I think I will send the AMA a small donation in her honor, from "The Estate of Molly Schnauzer."


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a sweetie pie!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bless little Mollie. She looks like a little cutie pie. It breaks my heart to know that she had a home that loved her and now ended up this way. Praying she'll find a permanent home soon.:wub: She sounds like she's been totally pre-trained


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

shes so pretty.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi sweet molly x


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub:She's sweet


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

AWWWW  (((HUGS for Mollie))) I have a soft spot for the senior dogs in rescue. 
**prayers for Mollie**


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Soo cute,what a sweetie face!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ She's a cutie, Edie. 

I love the old broads ~ :wub:


----------

